# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  ماهي اكره مادة عنك...؟؟؟

## دلوعة الكون

هـــــــــــــــــــــلا والله 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ...

حبيت اعرف شنو اكره مادة عندكم..؟؟؟؟؟؟

اني في اول ثانوي اكره الاجتماعيات... بس والله ...
اما باقي السنوات عادي عندي لاني احب الدراسه...




 وانتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون..........؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اختكم الدمعه..

----------


## زارع السوسن

الاخت الدمعة الحزينه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبه لى انا كانت اكره ماده عندى ماده الكيمياء ياكرهى لها اشوف الموت ولا اشوف كتاب او مدرس او حصة الكيماء لانها كلها معادلات كيميائيه لكن كانت باقى المواد مو شينه لكنها اخف من مادة الكيمياء 
وشكرا الطرحك للموضوع

----------


## دلوعة الكون

هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا والله بالغالي اخوي 
الله يعطيك مليووووووووووون عافيه على المرور ...
انت عكسي اني احب واموت في مادةالكيمياء 
لدرجه بغيت اسوي لي مختبر في البيت لكن خافوا البيت يتفجر...
هههههههههه الله كريم..


اختك..

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]يا هلا والله    


بالثانويه ما كان عندي شئ يخليني اكره المواد اصلا ولا فيه مجال لان اكره اي ماده لانهم بالصراحة والله سهلين وخلون الواحد جالس بابيت طوال اليوم لين يوم الاربعاء المساء وبعدها عاد يصير النوم 

على العموم نصيحة مني لكي ولغيرك في الله ولله   لا تستهيني بالدراسة فهي املك الوحيد بعد الله سبحانه وتعالي 
لان الدراسه متواصله كما هي الدوره الدمويه في جسم الانسان 





احترامي[/align]

----------


## توأم الفرح

أهلين بالغالية الدمعة الحزينة ..
في الحقيقة أنا أكره مادتين عندي الأدب والاحياء ..لأنهم بصراحة يضيقوا الخلق ويسببوا الملل ..

عجبتني المشاركة وحبيت أشارك ..

ومشكووووووووووووووورة جداً على المشاركة المميزة ..
وربي يعطيك الف عافية ..

تحياتي لك ..

أختك .. توووووووووووم

----------


## دلوعة الكون

تسلم اخوي ابونوره الله يعطيك العافيه 
وشكرآآ على النصيحه  ...

----------


## دلوعة الكون

تسلمين اخيه توووووووم على المشاركه 
بس على الله عجبتكي...

----------


## ميمو

اما انا طول عمري باكره مادة الانجليزي لانه ما كنت كتير شاطرة فيه
بس كنت انجح ويمشي حالي
ياالهي ما اسوأ هاي الزكريات
لحد هلأ ما مصدقة حالي اني تخرجت واشتغلت

----------


## أنــوار المحبة

[align=center]الكثير منا يجد نفسه يكره احدى المواد الدراسية ... ولكل شخص سبب لكره المادة .. قــد يكون من الصعب عليه فهم المادة نظراً لعدم قدرة المدرس على ايصال المعلومة للطالب ... من العيب ان نقول ان المعلم لا يشرح جيداً .. انما لكل مدرس طريقة لأيصال المعلومات.. 
قــد يكون الطالب مهمل .. او انه منذ بداية العام الدراسي يقول ان هــذ المادة صعبة .. فيبقى في ذهنه ان المادة صعبة .. وبالتالي يكره المادة ... 

اطلت كثيراً في حديثي ... |17|

انا ايضاً كنت سابقاً اكره بعض المواد ...
مــادة النحو  >>لاني كنت ضعيفة في الاعراب 

مادة الكمياء >> معلمتي طريقة شرحها جميلة لكنني ااحسست ببعض الصعوبة ..

استطعت التغلب على كرهي للمادتين وذلك بتنظيم جدولي واعطاء نفسي اختبارات ... 

وصدقيني اختي مافي على ايام الدراسة في الثانوي .. احلى الايام ..

تحياتي...
أنـــوار المحبة[/align]

----------


## دلوعة الكون

تسلمي اختي الغاليه ميمو
على الزياره التى افرحت قلبي

----------


## دلوعة الكون

تسلمي اختي على التكرم بزياره

----------


## الحزينه

السلام
انا اكره ماده هي الرياضيات  الي كانت من قبل ادخل الثالث متوسط ماده جميله

----------


## سهم الناصرة

ياجماعة اصعب ما دة عندي هي الانشاء اكيد بتضحكون بس انا عندي لانها اوقات تبي مراكض زي الاستبانة والنقد وغيرها من المواضيع الي تطلب وقت وجهد في نفس الوقت مع العلم اني درست علمي بعد

----------


## دلوعه

اكره ماده عندي الفيزياء لانه ماده صعبه

----------


## حسين بن محمد

المادة المفضلة عندي رياضيات

----------


## أسيرة القلوب

[frame="2 80"]|24||السلام |70|
33|أول شي أحب أشكرك أختي الدمعة الحزينة على هل الموضوع
|71||6|أني وحدة أكرة جميع المواد العلمية ما عدا الرياضيات و التاريخ|6||5|
|2|وفي النهاية أحب منكي التمسك بالائمة عليهم السلام |8|
|1|والسلام عاى الائمة الإثنا عشر عليهم السلام|1|[/frame]

----------


## سر الوجود

أكره بشده ماده النحو وخاصه الاعراب

ماتعقدت من الدراسه الا بسببه

وأحلى ماده أعشها هي الأدب

----------


## albo3dala5eer

يسلموااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا اكره شي عندي الرياضيات وبالتحديد الهندسة

----------


## بحر الشوق

وانا بعد الرياضيات بس مو علشان اني ما افهمه بالعكس بسبب الاستاذ الي هوه نفسه ما يفهم شي ومعقد المادة الف

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

|86||66|ههههههههههههههههه   حلو السؤال والله مرررررررررررررررة

           عاد اني أكره كل الموااااااااااااااااااااد يتراوليي بس مو مثل الرياضيات اللي جاب اليي الهم والغم وبالذات 

المعادلات وخواتها المتراجحات والمسائل الحسابية كل ماأفهمها واجي اطبق كل شي يعتفس عندي  يادافع البلااا

افتكينا منهم  والله يساعد الباقي اللي مايحبوهم ،كنت أحب النحو وكرهته بعد...

                                                                                   أختكم(شمعتك أنا).

----------


## بيسان

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هذا سوال صعب احصر اجابته

اكره رياضيات فيزياء كمياء علم نفس 
تاريخ .............الخ

ومشكووووووره على الموضوع

----------


## قاسم الحميدي

الرياضيات

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

طبعا بلا شك 
أكره مادة عندي الأدب والنحو وع وع وع وع وع ........الخ 
وأروع مادة الأحياء ثم الكيمياء ثم الــEngilsh  ثم فيزياء وبعدين رياضيات 
كني طولت

----------


## احمد الحميدي

هـــــــــلا بيـــــــــــك


ماده الرياضيات

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

فعلا الانشاء ماده صعبه
وانقص فيها كنت
بس اكره شي الدييييييييييييين :unsure:

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

* صباح الورد..*
*تاااااااريخ مو دائما أوقات*
*يصير ثقيل دم*
*تحياااتو.. سمورهـ*

----------


## أمل وألم

اكره مادة الادب ليش مدخلينه في علمي حرام

----------


## الاحساس المرهف

*اكره مادة عندي الدين*
*والعلوم*
*يسلموا مليووووون*
*تحياتي*

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

* طيب ليش مواوضعتو سؤال ايش احلى مادة عندك..؟*

*انا احب واموت في المواد العلمية (الرياضيات-فيزياء-كيمياء)*

*لأني اذا جيت اذاكر اتخيله كتاب الغاز اشوف الفكرة منه واقعد احل خخخ*


*اما المواد الا ما احبها و ودي لو تلغى  لأنه ماليها شغل في حياتنا*
*وتجيب القلق و تبط الكبد وتجيب عوار الراس والجلطة وكل الأمراض
انا من تجي ها الحصة انخمد ولا اقعد* 
*طبعا المواد هي..>>(( النحو ولأدب علم ارض و الرياضة ))*

*والله ما احبهم اكرههم بايخين  زي وجه الا حط المنهج خخخخخخ*

*<(خلاص عاد بلا قلة ادب حطيت في المواد حط يالله  كل تبن وذاكرهم وانثبر ))<<<* *انشاء الله*

----------


## بنوته كتكوته

_هلا وغلا_ 
_اني بصراحه اكره ماده العربي_ 
_ادري انها بايخه بس اني اكرها مررررره_
_هههههههههههههه_
_تحياتي بنوته كتكوته_

----------


## كتكوتــه

العررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررررررررررررررربي و بعده الجغرافيا و بعده التاريخ

----------


## احلى توته

اكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــره مااده عندي التـــــــــــــــــــوحيد
لانه كل كلام على بعضه الواحد ما يعرف كيف يذاكره :evil: 
واحلى ماادع عنـــدي الأحـــــــــــــــياء :coool: 
والحصه اللى تنعس عندي حصص الدين والانجلــيزي :sleep: 
كني طولت وااجد  :nosweat:

----------


## عاشقة الأمين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

خيتووووو أكره مادة عندي الإنجليزي 

كله من معلمتنا كرهتنا فيه 

ألف شكر لك غاليتي تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## إيقآعآت قلب

تسلمي يالغلا موضوع روعه 

مواد الحفظ بشكـل عآم 
مايدخلو مخي ههههههه
والرياضيات وياهم  :toung:

----------

